# Hollowgram SL MSRP?



## CrazyForCarbon (Nov 9, 2005)

Has anyone bought these cranks yet? Or know how much they cost?


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Just took delivery on a SystemSix back in August. I ordered the frame with the Si Hollowgram crankset. My LBS owner told me there about a $200.00 between the carbon Si and the Hollowgram Si. I was surprised when I found out the frame came with new SL crankset at no additional charge. I would have to say about $650.00 for the SL crankset and ceramic BB.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

stwok must have a good relationship with his LBS. :thumbsup:

MSRP is ~$700 and the upcharge from carbon to alu is $475. 

BTW, I've heard that the black anodized arms ( a Euro spec) will be available in the US in '08.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

peterpen said:


> stwok must have a good relationship with his LBS. :thumbsup:
> 
> MSRP is ~$700 and the upcharge from carbon to alu is $475.



More like lucky .............. maybe the new prices hadn't filtered down the pipe yet!
My bike came in just around model change over time!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

CrazyForCarbon said:


> Has anyone bought these cranks yet? Or know how much they cost?


From a local Dealer:

Hollowgram SL $735.00
Bottom Bracket $110.00
Ceramic Bearings $165.00

Getting pretty close to what Zipp charges for their high end cranks.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong but that $735 price should include bottom bracket and everything.. I don't believe the price is SL cranks plus BB plus bearings.

Best regards-
Jim


----------

